# Replace paddles?



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

I just got a Power Clear 221 over the summer which runs great. We just got our first snow though (7") and when I went to use it the snow just flopped out of the chute.

I had checked the paddles previous and couldn't find the "check holes" (assuming they are worn beyond them) and i could fit my finger between the paddle and the housing. Does the snow flopping out and the gap mean I need new paddles? Thanks.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep, they should be replaced, and most likely the scraper bar too. Here's what the manual says:

Before each session, inspect the rotor blades for wear. When a rotor blade edge has worn down to the wear indicator hole, have an Authorized Service Dealer replace the rotor blades and the scraper.

If you don't have an owner's manual, you can download one from Toro here:

https://www.toro.com/en/parts

Just fill in the blank with your model number and then look for the serial number range that matches your Toro. Parts manuals are available there too and it's always handy to have the model, serial and part number when you go visit your Toro dealer, or online source to get the parts you need.


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Yep, they should be replaced, and most likely the scraper bar too. Here's what the manual says:
> 
> Before each session, inspect the rotor blades for wear. When a rotor blade edge has worn down to the wear indicator hole, have an Authorized Service Dealer replace the rotor blades and the scraper.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!
Would this work? It appears so.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N1ZM4DM/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Yep, they should be replaced, and most likely the scraper bar too. Here's what the manual says:
> 
> Before each session, inspect the rotor blades for wear. When a rotor blade edge has worn down to the wear indicator hole, have an Authorized Service Dealer replace the rotor blades and the scraper.
> .


Yep. Replace the scraper each time you change paddles. As to having the " Authorized Toro Dealer" replace them.. Well....:icon_whistling: JMHO. Other opinions may vary.


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Yep. Replace the scraper each time you change paddles. As to having the " Authorized Toro Dealer" replace them.. Well....:icon_whistling: JMHO. Other opinions may vary.


Thank you, and I agree on the "authorized dealer"...that's part of the enjoyment is doing it myself


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to add that you could do it yourself, but I didn't know what your comfort level was with doing such stuff, and in this day and age...well, we always say read your manual here on SBF.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sure looks like it. You might want to throw the particular model number of your Power Clear 221 into Toro's site just to verify it.

One thing that I've found useful when shopping for parts online is to take the part number and google it for a little comparative pricing information. In this case I'd look for Toro 99-9313, and check the prices that come up. Amazon is good, but might not be the best price you can find. For a few minutes time, doesn't hurt to look around. Lots of them come up on ebay, some with free shipping. Just make sure all the part numbers are correct for your 221.

Good idea to go ahead and change the belt too, and hey, throw a new spark plug in there while you're at it too.:wavetowel2:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Manfjourde said:


> We just got our first snow though (7") and when I went to use it the snow just flopped out of the chute.
> 
> Does the snow flopping out and the gap mean I need new paddles? Thanks.


Was the snow wet and heavy or dry and powdery? If the snow was wet and heavy, it will have a tendency to leave the chute like cookie dough squeezed out of a baggie even with new paddles. If the snow was powder, even worn paddles should throw it out pretty far, so my guess would be the belt slipping more than worn paddles. The wider gap of the paddles will limit throwing distance and the power propel feature will also suffer.


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you all! Excellent analogy with the cookie dough lol. It was wet internees and powdery on top. Now that you mention it I smelled a bit of rubber - I only engaged it for about 30 seconds. Do you think for now I could tighten the belt? I haven't checked the manual yet but is it as simple as moving a pulley to tighten it?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Manfjourde said:


> Do you think for now I could tighten the belt? I haven't checked the manual yet but is it as simple as moving a pulley to tighten it?


The tension is adjusted by moving the cable end up the clutch adjusting plate (item 5) hidden under the plastic sleeve. I would pull the belt cover and inspect the belt just to make sure the idler pulley is moving as it should and the belt is not frayed to the point of failing.


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

Grunt said:


> The tension is adjusted by moving the cable end up the clutch adjusting plate (item 5) hidden under the plastic sleeve. I would pull the belt cover and inspect the belt just to make sure the idler pulley is moving as it should and the belt is not frayed to the point of failing.


Thanks. I got home and grabbed the manual and saw that. It was quite loose so I adjusted the Z clip up 1 and it did help. The snow came out like soft serve ice cream but still wasn't thrown. I did check the paddles against the back of the housing and could fit my gloved fingers between them. I've got paddles, scraper bar, and a belt not the way and should replace them Thursday. I'll update with any new questions it thoughts and how it does.


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

Update!

I was able to replace the paddles, scraper, and belt last night. We have no new snow but tried it on the 10 inches sitting on the grass and it threw so much better. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Now you're ready for the deep stuff !!


----------

